# Turtle issue..............



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

My niece has a turtle and doesn't have a 75 gallon tank at the moment, preferably as cheap as possible. She needs this tank urgently. I cannot provide any help as I have no money myself. Can anyone help my niece with a 75 gallon tank? I have mentioned to her to check craigslist, but she has no money right now. Please help my niece with a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

As a temp. setup, try a opaque plastic sweater tub. Get the type that is about 3 feet long, 2 feet wide, and only about 6 to 8 inches high. You can get them from Target, Wal-mart, or Bed, Bath, & Beyond.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Try goodwill

The plastic totes work well too, just got to be careful with the lights melting the plastic


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I just found out that her dad doesn't want her to keep the turtle, by the way it is an aquatic turtle.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

What kind is it


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I haven't seen it and probably wont't see it.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I would try and find someone with a pond and see if they would take it, also sometimes teachers will take turtles as class pets


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

I will let her know if she calls me again. That is an idea, the teachers taking the turtle, haven't thought about that.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think that giving a turtle to a teacher is the best idea. If teachers won't give a betta a 5 gallon tank then they probably won't give a turtle 75 gallons.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Try the aspca they might have a reptile rescue person


----------

